# iPhone-tastic - Dock w/ Light & better iPhone/iPod NAV connection option



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

Inspired by the great work of A32Have, I have modified the original dock idea 2 ways:
1) iPod/iPhone dock now has a light
2) Better iPod interface
Original DIY: http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...17331
*Dock Light:*
Utilizing the LED present in the previous ashtray, I carefully removed it and added it to the modified dock. As a result, the ashtray now has the slight red glow that matches the rest of the interior night lighting and helps iPhone docking. 
*Better iPod Interface* 
With previous commercial products, to connect an iPod to RNS-E, you needed to lose either your CD Changer or Satellite Radio Connection. With the following adapters, you get to keep *EVERYTHING and NOT LOSE A THING.* No more losing the CD Changer.
With help from the great guys at Enfig, the Dension Gateway 100 with the CD retention adapter, the car automatically toggles between the CD Changer and the iPod (when connected). Like other iPod adapters, you get fully steering wheel controls and it mutes and pauses automatically upon turning the engine off or receiving a call.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html 

*iPhone Goodness:*
In addition to iPod functions, the iPhone offers data connectivity on the go. While much was said about the lack of 3G, it streams music perfectly.
Since the iPhone maximum storage is 16GB, it currently isn't large enough to store my entire music library. But with a little tweaking, via the data connection, I can access my entire 80GB music collection from home streaming with NO DELAY.
If you are looking for a song on the go, SeeQPod works for songs that aren't in my collection and the MobileScrobbler application is WONDERFUL. Like Pandora, MobileScrobber/Last.FM streams custom radio stations that you can tweak to your hearts delight.
When all is said and done, this is an ultimate and easy traveling music solution without the rigors of setting up a CarPC.
*_If you are looking for a similar prepackaged solution, SpecDock sells a finished unit if you are not a DIYer (no LED though...







)._
http://stores.homestead.com/2p...l.bok 


























































































Final Photos:


































_Modified by frozenrubber at 11:25 PM 3-15-2008_


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: iPhone-tastic - Dock w/ Light & better iPhone/iPod NAV connection option (frozenrubber)*

that brand new cd is sick
as for matisyahu...lol


----------



## RaleighVW (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: iPhone-tastic - Dock w/ Light & better iPhone/iPod NAV connection option (LEWXCORE)*

What are you able to do with your steering wheel controls?


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: iPhone-tastic - Dock w/ Light & better iPhone/iPod NAV connection option (RaleighVW)*

wow nice magiver you are the man. you should patent that design.


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: iPhone-tastic - Dock w/ Light & better iPhone/iPod NAV connection option (RaleighVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaleighVW* »_What are you able to do with your steering wheel controls?

Obviously, the volume and track controls work. In addition to that, you can move up and down in playlists with the steering wheel controls (and see the artist and song information on the iPhone/iPod screen clearly; unlike glovebox and stored iPod solutions).
Unlike the new Aux-In option, the power/mute button on the RNS-E pauses the iPod playback.
If you have bluetooth, the steering wheel bluetooth buttons also work to control calls.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Sweet job. Looks very nice.


----------



## cooni (May 11, 2007)

does the ipod stay in place when you fang it around corners?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

that is amazing!!
i cant believe you can stream music from your library from that!!!

could i do that if i connected an iphone to a avic d3???


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (cooni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cooni* »_does the ipod stay in place when you fang it around corners?

It stays put...speedbumps, donuts...it doesn't budge.


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_that is amazing!!
i cant believe you can stream music from your library from that!!!

could i do that if i connected an iphone to a avic d3???

It would absolutely work. However, you have an even more intriguing option available. Much easier than carrying around DVDs (which the d3 already does...just a little jealous), you could input the iPhone as a video source for movies/shows (and stream video when near WiFi, watching lo-res video/you-tube or when the 3G iPhone comes out).
The RNS-E has this as an option as well with the purchase of an additional adapter (and since the iPhone also outputs video, you don't need an external DVD player).


----------



## RedG (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello new to the forum here. That LED looks really good, great job. Do you mind posting some info on what kind of LED and whatever other components it needs to build one, I made a dock a while back too but looking at yours made me what to redesign mine. 
Now the main question that got me here. I want to get and iPod/iPhone adapter for a friend as a gift. His car a Jetta MKV with Sat radio. After searching on the forum for a bit I came across this thread and found some adapters. But which one would be the best as far as controls, and charing the iPhone while docked without loosing satellite. 
#1 Total cost: $209.97
Does this come with the iPod cable or separate? $134.99
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Is this the only thing need to keep the Sat. radio?$29.99
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html 
iPod cable if it doesn't come with it. $44.99
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
#2 The OEM VW iPod interface $155.45
So are there any other differences between 1 and 2 besides that on the OEM one to keep the Sat you have to do a bit of re-wiring like on here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
Basically, I want it to charge the iPhone and as much controls as possible. Also do any of them allow you to browse your library/select songs, and play/listen to video podcast directly from the iPhone while docked in the car; without changing it from the steering wheel or radio?
Sorry for all the questions, and thanks for the help!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

what program do you use to stream music from ur library at home?


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (RedG)*

The guys at Enfig (who I can't say enough about) would really be able to give you 100% answers regarding what will work for the Jetta. You will need to purchase the iPod cable ($45) in order to connect an iPod to the adapter.
Drop them a quick line @ [email protected]
In regards to the LED, I was able to salvage a pre-existing one from the previous ashtray assembly. I did this because it already had a wiring clip/harness that would be plug-n-play with the existing A3 wiring. If you are doing this for an A3, you can use the ashtray one or I can get you the part number if interested. If not for an A3, you can purchase a small 1W LED and splice it into nearby wiring (ie. cigarette lighter, etc).
As for iPhone controls, you can control it from the headunit/steering wheel or from the iPhone itself. I choose the latter myself most of the time.


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_what program do you use to stream music from ur library at home?

I am currently tweaking and working on a quick and easy DIY for that very soon.
In the meantime, check out:
http://pixelcity.com/iphone-streaming-music/ 
iPhone Demo: http://pixelcity.com/iphone
*This isn't my music...*
Also checkout this fantastic app (just WiFi at the moment):
http://www.simplifymedia.com/iphone.html


----------



## RedG (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: (frozenrubber)*

Awesome thanks for the quick reply. looks like the Jetta will be getting one soon as it apparently does everything. But do you know of any main differences between the Enfig unit and the OEM? besides having to do a it a re-wiring to keep the Sat. About the LED I'm gonna take a trip to RadioShack and see what a need for an amber led, that thing looks raw! Unfortunately I don't have a pre-existing connection so I'm gonna have to make one.


----------



## frozenrubber (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (RedG)*

The difference between the Dension and the OEM option (or ICELINK) is not having to lose any connections.
While I can't speak for the Jetta, in order for me to keep the CD Changer and Satellite, I had to go this route.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

damn, I think you just convinced me to get an iPhone....
i was just gonna get like a used 80gb ipod video or something to store all my music for my avid d3
but streaming music ftmfw!!!

i cant browse through the iphone through my d3 can i?
i pretty much have to browse through the iphone... and when a video/music plays on the iphone, it will play through the d3?
so i should be able to play youtube vids through the d3 right???
sorry for all the questions, im excited!


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (Presns3)*

http://stores.homestead.com/2p...s.bok
for ppl that dont have the time of not gifted in electronics like me


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

+3 (for Brand New, TBS and Straylight Run







)
-1 for Apple products, lol.
But it does look pretty nice and seems like it works very well. Very nice idea on using Wi-Fi to access music at home. A friend of mine has his entire music library served from his home as well (he usually uses it with his laptop when he's on the road)--but I haven't seen many people doing that in their car with an iPod yet.


----------



## TDITex (Apr 16, 2001)

I know this is an old post, but the pics are gone. Anyone got them?


----------

